# Miss Tammy



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

arrghhhh. have to resize photos..back in a bit


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

hope this works


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

What a beauty! Love that expression in the second picture!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a lovely parti!! Love that photo with the head cocked...such a precious expression.
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She is adorable. Picture 3 is PRICELESS!!
Kelsie takes great pictures too.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - such a cutie  !!!

I LOVE her markings and she will be very pretty silver-parti : ))))) !!!! 

Great photos and thanks for sharing - nice to see more and more improved parties coming out to the world of spoos : ))))


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very cute!!! I think the silver/white partis with big patches like her are my favorite parti color!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats my favorite parti color as well.. you going to show her?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

So cute.

If the parti's will ever be approved in the show ring I will get one, but no until then 
And it will be a silver/white.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes - silver/whites are real beauties IMO. Just wanted to share a photo I never shared here on the forum - a boy I almost got but did not since I was advised that he was "over-vaccinated" : ((((( I still can not get "over him" and sill have his photos on my "desktop". 

It is just that Miss Tammy reminded me so much of him... hope that Tinlet does not mind me posting him here ...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just love her silver face, and she has such cool marking, too. She sure looks like one happy "parti girl"!


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

She's adorable! I love her markings.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Yes - silver/whites are real beauties IMO. Just wanted to share a photo I never shared here on the forum - a boy I almost got but did not since I was advised that he was "over-vaccinated" : ((((( I still can not get "over him" and sill have his photos on my "desktop".
> 
> It is just that Miss Tammy reminded me so much of him... hope that Tinlet does not mind me posting him here ...


Oh my, how hard to let go of the handsome boys we let slip away....So sorry to hear this super cute guy was over-vaccinated. Do you know how that came to be? Was it the breeder's choice, or a first owner's perhaps?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

he is adorable!!! how did he get overvaccinated?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice parti I liked the video of them playing in the yard too cute !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Tammy and this boy do look a like! Wishpoo, I sure hope you get a poodle someday soon.

Gloria, I also enjoyed the videos of your spoos on FB. I am getting one of these balls and giving it a go in our yard.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Tintlet (Gloria)

IS THIS Tammy ??? 

She is beautiful !! NOW I know who you meant.. wow.. 
I especially love the photo of her running with the toy and the next one is lovely stacking. 
How old is she ?

You know many years ago I was against breeding the parti colors and I think now that my past beliefs about them was more out of following the masses who considered them a no no.

I have learnt though that there is nothing wrong in breeding QUALITY partis and it reinforced my opinion of them after hearing that both Kay Palade and Kaz Hosaka have them as pets.

I dont like all parti colors, mainly my favorite are the blacks and whites.

I think that in the not so distant future the AKC and CKC will open themselves up a bit and allow partis to participate in sanctioned conformation shows. Afterall, they were there before their solid counterparts....


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Wishpoo:

BEAUTIFUL BOY.. what do you mean overvaccinated? What did he get in excess ?

This is one handsome baby !! I LOVE the blk/wht partis.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks all for your nice replies about "my" boy !!!

He was bred by " not so great" breeder , so he got 5-way at 6 weeks, than 5-way at 8 weeks and 5-way at 12 , plus rabies was planned at 14 : ((((. I tried to prevent last series at least, but with no success : (((. After that I was afraid to take him since I was told that he might develop Addison's , especially since little was known about his ancestors , as it is always the case with BYB breeders. 

I discovered him by accident while looking at some puppy ads on the net - the worst possible way of having a "puppy -fix" :doh:, I know...I know... But he looked so pretty *sigh :Cry: What can I say .... just shoot me :smow:... but I still think about him : (((...


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow!

She is stunning Gloria, Silver/Whites are my favourite too! I can't wait for the day for them to be allowed in the ring here, actually I need to talk to you, about something with Partis here in NZ ! will send an email soon


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=wishpoo;121390]Thanks all for your nice replies about "my" boy !!!

*sigh :Cry: What can I say .... just shoot me :smow:... but I still think about him : (((...[/QUOTE*]

Wishpoo:

What a darn shame because he is trully a beautiful boy. I LOVE his headpiece.. and the eyes.. I LOVE the white/black partis the best.

I dread to think what happened to this puppy and hope his immune system was strong enough not to yield to these myriad vaccines.. What a darn shame that vets can do this to a dog and worse yet that the breeders agree with these practices....

Long gone are the days that clients were intimidated by their vets into submission for multiple cocktail vaccines and often. Today with the help of the internet and more importantly breeders' experience and knowledge more and more dog owners demand to be heard and listened to by their vets.

I know I am/do. and it benefitted me and my DOGS tremendously.

I have dogs which lived up to 114 15 and 16 years old and have only been vaccinated their puppy shots. Just goes to show.

Then again as some posted here it all depends in which areas/part of the country one lives.. Not everyone can enjoy like some of us Canadians do the minimal Rabies, Parvo occurences.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous parti! I love pics #3 & 4. Just lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I have total Tammy envy! She is absolutely beautiful! I love her face and the sparkle in her eye. She's amazing


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Tammy is gorgeous! Love the expression in #3


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

She really is adorable. What a cutie.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How very pretty Tammy is! Love the partis especially when they have a lighter color face so that their dark eyes stand out! Will look forward to seeing and hearing how Tammy does in the show ring.


----------

